# fire and mlb tv



## mark1529 (Aug 26, 2011)

i had heard that the fire is one of the devices that will be able to stream the mlb tv package
but on their web site i dont see it
anybody use the fire for this   any info 


thank you


----------



## mark1529 (Aug 26, 2011)

sorry yes it is available my bad


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

care to share?    did you find it in the app store at amazon?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I've seen it, Ann?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have mlb's at bat . . . . but I don't think that has video.  Or maybe it's connected to the 'live' app . . . just paid.

I'll have time to check it out this weekend . . . which is also when we're getting with our neighbors to divide up the Nats season tickets.


----------



## mark1529 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'M SORRY I JUST SAW THE REPLIES

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/subscriptions/index.jsp?mlbkw=ma-s-ALCWpW3b

THE PREMIUM PACKAGE IS 129.99
IT IS COMPATIBLE WITH THE FIRE
MLB AT BAT IS AN ADD ON I BELIEVE NO VIDEO
NEVER USED IT BEFORE BUT IF YOUR A BASEBALL FAN
I HIGHLY RECOMMEND IT,THERE'S AN ARCHIVE SECTION THAT LETS YOU WATCH 
OLDER GAMES.......ALOT OF NICE FEATURES I HAVENT FULLY LOOKED AT YET


----------



## mark1529 (Aug 26, 2011)

just streamed my first preseason baseball game and it is flawless


----------



## elaineorr (Mar 18, 2012)

I saw this discussion of MLB and Kindle Fire. I've only used it for books. I, and my husband, are big BB fans. I read the material on the link. If you don't mind what is probably an obvious bit of info--can you watch any team, any time? I was not sure what home and away feeds meant. If you have time to respond, thanks!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you pay for it you can pretty much watch any team any time.  Home and away feeds means which broadcast you're getting.  So if I'm watching the Nats play the Braves, I want to watch the local Nats broadcast with the guys I know who are rooting for our team, rather than the Braves broadcast where they're rooting for the Braves.

I haven't gone whole hog, though, and bought the video bits . . . I do use "at bat light" which at least gives you scores updates.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

No, you cannot view all games--blackout rules can and do apply. For example, if you're a Rockies fan living in Colorado, you typically won't be able to see the Rockies' games on your Fire...except when you're traveling outside the blackout area. Conversely, you can probably see the Yankees/Red Sox game, or any other team not covered by your blackout area. In the Midwest, some areas blackout as many as four different teams, so be sure to check to see if what you want to watch is available in your area before shelling out $100+.

I know on the iPad, it checks your location before it will allow you to view games, not sure how they verify on the Fire.

Radio feeds, on the other hand, have no blackouts. I generally pay the $20 for the season to be able to listen to the Mariners, Brewers, and Rockies radio broadcasts. (Radio stations are not allowed to stream games over their own Internet stations, so to hear games, you have to pay & use At Bat.)


----------



## mark1529 (Aug 26, 2011)

elaineorr said:


> I saw this discussion of MLB and Kindle Fire. I've only used it for books. I, and my husband, are big BB fans. I read the material on the link. If you don't mind what is probably an obvious bit of info--can you watch any team, any time? I was not sure what home and away feeds meant. If you have time to respond, thanks!!


you generally get both game feeds visitors and home,can not believe the picture with the hd...WOW


----------



## mark1529 (Aug 26, 2011)

No, you cannot view all games--blackout rules can and do apply. For example, if you're a Rockies fan living in Colorado, you typically won't be able to see the Rockies' games on your Fire



not true you will get the opposing teams feed........buy it if your a bb fan it's a must


----------

